#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  >  3DR.Suite

## 3DR_Software

Αγαπητοί συνάδελφοι,

Η φιλοσοφία της 3DR αποσκοπεί στην συνολική ικανοποίηση του Μελετητή, σε επίπεδο προϊόντων και υπηρεσιών.

Η πολυετής μας (30+ ετών) εξειδικευμένη εμπειρία στην ανάπτυξη λογισμικού αποκλειστικά για Μηχανικούς, η υπεύθυνη και υψηλού επιπέδου υποστήριξη που παρέχουμε και η άριστη επιστημονική κατάρτιση των στελεχών μας αποτελούν εγγύηση για την ποιότητα των προϊόντων και υπηρεσιών που παρέχουμε.

Δεν είναι τυχαίο το ότι το CASEC / GeorgiaTech (USA), ανέθεσε στην 3DR την αντιπροσώπευση και τεχνική υποστήριξη του GT.STRUDL στην Ευρώπη, αναγνωρίζοντας το υψηλό επίπεδο επιστημονικής κατάρτισης και επαγγελματικής εμπειρίας των στελεχών της σε θέματα Προσομοίωσης, Ανάλυσης και Σχεδιασμού έργων Πολιτικού Μηχανικού. Στο πελατολόγιο της STRUDL Europe περιλαμβάνονται οι μεγαλύτερες μελετητικές εταιρείες της Ευρώπης σε προηγμένες  τεχνολογικά χώρες (Αγγλία, Ισπανία, Ιταλία, Γερμανία, κτλ).

Περισσότερα για την 3DR ΕΔΩ

*3DR.STRAD Ωπλισμένο Σκυρόδεμα* 
Συνδυάζει:
·         Επιστημονική αρτιότητα, αποδεδειγμένη με πλήθος ανακοινώσεων σε ελληνικά και διεθνή περιοδικά και συνέδρια
·         *Εύχρηστο περιβάλλον AutoCAD* ή IntelliCAD (*progeCAD*) με πλήθος αυτοματισμών που βοηθούν στη γρήγορη εισαγωγή και εκπόνηση της μελέτης
·         Ταχύτητα που προκύπτει από προηγμένες υπολογιστικές και προγραμματιστικές τεχνικές
·         Επεκτασιμότητα με πλήθος βοηθητικών υπο-προγραμμάτων αλλά και με δυνατότητα *αμφίδρομης επικοινωνίας* με το *GT.STRUDL* για επίλυση των πλέον σύνθετων και υπολογιστικά απαιτητικών φορέων
·         Υποστήριξη όλων των κανονισμών (ωπλισμένου σκυροδέματος και αντισεισμικών) από τα *Β.Δ.*, *NEAK*, *EAK*,*ΕΚΩΣ* έως και τους *Ευρωκώδικες** 2 και 8* και τον *ΚΑΝ.ΕΠΕ.* σε κοινό περιβάλλον
·         Νέα πρόσθετα εργαλεία για παραγωγή εκτυπώσεων (*BIM Reports*) και σχεδίων (STRADPlot – *Detailing*)
·         *Συνεχή εξέλιξη* και *διαρκή τεχνική υποστήριξη* από εξειδικευμένη και έμπειρη ομάδα πολιτικών μηχανικών
·         Συνεχή ενημέρωση με την τελευταία έκδοση μέσω *live** updates*

Περισσότερα για το 3DR. STRAD ΕΔΩ

*3DR.STEEL Μεταλλικές Κατασκευές*
Το πρώτο ελληνικό Πρόγραμμα Μεταλλικών Κατασκευών, αποτελεί την πιο αξιόπιστη και πλήρη λύση στη μελέτη φορέων από χάλυβα, προσφέροντας:
·         Πλούσια βιβλιοθήκη πρότυπων διατομών
·         Γεννήτριες παραγωγής μοντέλων
·         Υπολογισμός φορτίων ανέμου, χιονιού και συνδυασμών *Ευρωκώδικα** 1*
·         Επίλυση κατά *ΕΑΚ* ή *Ευρωκώδικα** 8*
·         Διαστασιολόγηση κατά *Ευρωκώδικα** 3*  (ή παλιούς κανονισμούς)
·         Έλεγχοι πλευρικής δυσκαμψίας, μεταθετότητας
·         Παραγωγή συνδέσεων, αποκατάσταση συνέχειας, στήριξη τεγίδας, έδραση στύλου, σύνδεση αντιανέμιου συνδέσμου, κεφαλοδοκού κλπ
·         Διαστασιολόγηση θεμελίωσης 
·         Εκτυπώσεις σχεδίων και τεύχους της μελέτης 
·         Δυνατότητα επεξεργασίας των σχεδίων

Περισσότερα για το 3DR.STEEL ΕΔΩ

*3DR.KEνΑΚ Ενεργειακές Επιθεωρήσεις και Μελέτες*
Συνδυάζει:
·         Πλήρης συμβατότητα με όλες τις εκδόσεις AutoCAD (από 2002 έως και 2012, 32bit και 64 bit) για εύκολη εισαγωγή δεδομένων και ελαχιστοποίηση χρόνου υπολογισμών και παραγωγής σχεδίων
·         Το πλέον εύχρηστο λογισμικό της αγοράς με πανομοιότυπο interface υπολογισμών με ΤΕΕ ΚΕΝΑΚ (συμβατό με νέα έκδοση 1.29.1.19)
·         Από το σχεδιαστικό περιβάλλον αναπαράγονται αυτόματα οι τιμές που θα δίνατε χειροκίνητα ή με XLS
·         Αναγνωρίσθηκε ως το πλέον εύχρηστο και αξιόπιστο λογισμικό επιθεωρήσεων από μηχανικούς και καθηγητές ενεργειακών επιθεωρητών.
·         Διαρκής ανάπτυξη νέων δυνατοτήτων 
·         Μελέτη θερμομονωτικής επάρκειας
·         Πλήρες Τεύχος υπολογισμών για πολεοδομία και ΥΠΕΚΑ
·         Την χαμηλότερη Τιμή της Αγοράς (τόσο για την απόκτηση όσο και για την υποστήριξη/συντήρηση)

Περισσότερα για το 3DR.KEνAK ΕΔΩ

*3DR.PESSOS Φέρουσα Τοιχοποιία*
Ορισμένα από τα χαρακτηριστικά του είναι:
·         Βιβλιοθήκες υλικών με όλες τις παραμέτρους του κανονισμού (αντοχή κονιάματος, διαστάσεις, τύπος και κατηγορία λιθοσωμάτων, εύρος αρμών κλπ.) για τον υπολογισμό της θλιπτικής και διατμητικής αντοχής των πεσσών και δυνατότητα εισαγωγής πειραματικών αποτελεσμάτων
·         Εισαγωγή δεδομένων κατόψεων και όψεων (ανοίγματα) σε γραφικό περιβάλλον (δυνατότητες zoom, snap, μεταφοράς, αντιγραφής, stretch κλπ.)
·         Παραμετροποιημένο αρχείο υλικών για πλάκες και δοκούς
·         Επίλυση και διαστασιολόγηση πλακών και δοκών Ο.Σ.
·         Δυνατότητα ενίσχυσης τοίχων με σκυρόδεμα
·         Αυτόματη διακριτοποίηση και επίλυση με επίπεδα επιφανειακά πεπερασμένα στοιχεία
·         Αυτόματη μεταφορά φορτίων πλακών στους τοίχους και τις δοκούς
·         Υπολογισμός της σεισμικής φόρτισης κατά ΕΑΚ και *Ευρωκώδικα** 8*
·         Έλεγχος των τοίχων με τον *Ευρωκώδικα** 6* (EC6) σε θλίψη, κάμψη, διάτμηση, συγκεντρωμένων φορτίων (δοκοί, ξύλινα δάπεδα)
·         Εκτυπώσεις δεδομένων και αποτελεσμάτων
·         Εξαγωγή κατόψεων και όψεων σε αρχεία .DXF.

Περισσότερα για το 3DR.PESSOS ΕΔΩ




3DR ENGINEERING SOFTWARE
Λ. ΚΗΦΙΣΙΑΣ 340, 15233 ΧΑΛΑΝΔΡΙ
Τηλ. 2117702197 & 2106838011, fax. 2117702198, info@3dr.eu

----------


## manman

Καλημέρα. Θα ήθελα να κάνω δύο ερωτήσεις

1. Ποιες εκδόσεις των windows υποστηρίζει;
2. Ποιες εκδόσεις autocad υποστηρίζει;

----------

